

Cloud Accounting + CRM Software Beta Invitation - Servora
http://www.servora.com/beta/

======
Servora
Servora is at the final stages of beta testing their second generation
product, which includes only accounting and CRM (with collaboration tools
coming soon) - geared towards small businesses. There are only a limited
number of invitations left so sign up while there is still a chance and take
your company a step forward.

